# Risks of getting a puppy too young



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Risk of Adopting a Too-Young Puppy: Behavioral Problems - - TIME Healthland


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree 100% that puppies should not be adopted/sold before 8 weeks. But I don't think that this is a reliable experiment. I feel it could be a tad bit skewed because the breeders that are letting their pups go before 8 weeks are more likely to be the BYB type who are breeding sub par dogs that may not have the most sound temperaments and are not testing their dogs. (This is me stereotyping of course....which is not always true I know) So I feel that of course that dogs going before 8 weeks are going to have a higher percentage of behavioral problems but it is hard to tell how much of that is genetic and how much of it is from lack of socialization. I think the only way to do a true test would be to do an experiment and the ONLY variable being the timing of leaving the litter. But you would have a hard time finding breeders that will let you experiment on their litters  But like I said, I see absolutely no benefit to letting a puppy leave a litter before 8 weeks


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah, if 50% came from pet stores, and 33% from bybs, I see a lot of predisposed issues anyways. Id like to see better research done.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got two dogs before 8 weeks (not by much) and never had any problems but I think given the audience, it's a valuable article. I think it is geared more towards someone like my sister, who would be the type to have to choose between a BYB pup at 6 weeks and a well bred pup at 9 weeks. Yeah it's not the exact age that matters but which are more likely to go home when, and that might help an inexperienced dog owner choose a better breeder or better dog.


----------



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

We are supposed to get our new son monday. He is only six weeks. I didnt know that was bad. I was told six weeks was ok.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cjkl50 said:


> We are supposed to get our new son monday. He is only six weeks. I didnt know that was bad. I was told six weeks was ok.


Is there any way for him to stay with his litter for another week or two?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Also, I think a lot depends on the person buying the pup. Experienced GSD people like some on this board will have little trouble adopting a younger pup. Your average dog owner, on the other hand, isn't going to go the extra mile teaching bite inhibition, doggie manners, socialization, etc

Cjkl50, the first thing I thought of was "does the breeder know it's illegal to sell a pup before 8 weeks"? Emoore's advice is good, but if the rest of the pups are going home at 6 weeks leaving him with his mother won't be much help.


----------



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. Thankfully I have grown up with them and I still have a ten year old for him to be around. He's the best role model you could possibly have. I'll have to be very careful with him.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Please remember to provide a safe place for your elder dog to get away from the bouncing, barking, whining, nipping, biting, gnawing, annoying little LANDSHARK!


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cjkl50 said:


> Thank you for the advice. Thankfully I have grown up with them and I still have a ten year old for him to be around. He's the best role model you could possibly have. I'll have to be very careful with him.


Please please please ask the breeder to keep him until 7-8 weeks at the very least. In my state it is illegal to sell a dog before 8 weeks old but sadly I see it done all the time...


----------



## killerkrow (Oct 12, 2011)

I got my Dog way to early...She was 6 weeks old...and because of that wanted to mouth at My wife, daughter, and I....It took a lot of training to break her of this habit...My vet said it was because she was sold to early...The So called breeder said she was 8 weeks...but when I looked at the AKC registration...She was only 6 weeks...She is fine now but it was a painful first couple of months...


----------

